# 1987 325is Head unit w premium sound



## DB28704 (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm trying to make this car exactly as it was coming from the factory.

Somewhere down the line I had a suggestion that the head unit was Blaupunkt Atlanta SQR 47.

From what I'm finding now, I don't think the 87 IS actually came with that head unit.

Some of the other options for E30 of that same generation show head units with built-in faders but that wouldn't make sense since this has a separate fader on the same bar where the hazard light switch and window safety switches located.

I think I'm probably going to write a letter to BMW and see if I can get any actual confirmation but I wondered if anyone might have some insight as to what head units may have actually come with this?.

I would like to get something that is actually factory and has the BMW logo on the cassette door.


----------

